
Eisvogel: A clean pandoc LaTeX template with a focus on computer science - gvand
https://github.com/Wandmalfarbe/pandoc-latex-template
======
mig4ng
Very interesting not only for professors but also for students as myself. I
had a similar workflow for my assignments using Markdown and pandoc but this
template is better in so many ways that I may change my workflow.

For those that want to try this without the manual and painful installation
process I found that pandocker[1] supports this template.

[1] [https://github.com/dalibo/pandocker](https://github.com/dalibo/pandocker)

------
SebiH
While I really like the colours (reminds me of Nord[0]), wouldn't it be better
to use a serif font? Most researchers I know still read research papers on
actual paper, where serif fonts seem to be preferred.

[0]:
[https://github.com/arcticicestudio/nord](https://github.com/arcticicestudio/nord)

~~~
_emacsomancer_
I'd agree on the use of serif, but not on the majority of researchers reading
research papers on actual paper. Even on screen (and esp. on a good e-reader),
I'm still more used to reading serif fonts in research papers.

~~~
whatshisface
If it's under eight pages I print it out so that it's easier on my eyes.

~~~
nerdponx
I bought a cheap Brother black-and-white two-sided laser printer in college,
along with a high-capacity toner cartridge. Use a high-quality stapler to put
3 staples along the left margin. I have printed many thousands of pages of
articles. I can't recommend this highly enough.

~~~
_emacsomancer_
I finally got my hands on some decent e-ink readers (the HD Kobos, when they
still had a micro sdcard slot), and it's pretty pleasant to read papers
(particularly in natural/external light) using KOreader[0], without having to
deal with physically printing them out.

[0] [https://koreader.rocks/](https://koreader.rocks/)

------
Eugeleo
I'd like to do my notes in markdown, but as a maths/cs student there's a lot
of structure in the data (proofs, lemmas, intermezzos, sidenotes) that would
be lost should I go down (eheh) the markdown route. I've been using Pollen [1]
(you can think of it as LaTeX for web programmable in Racket and without cool
typesetting, so yeah, not like LaTeX at all), but I wouldn't mind something
more elegant and readable in plain text.

How do you (would you, did you) take your notes in college?

[1] [http://pollenpub.com](http://pollenpub.com)

~~~
ohithereyou
My notes in college followed this route. I would take notes during lecture
with pen on paper - less distracting, less likely to go wrong, lighter, and
battery life was not a concern. (Today, I would likely take notes with a
stylus on a tablet.)

When I sat down to revise my notes, part of that revision was to type them up
in Emacs with org-mode, using embedded LaTeX for any notation that was not
natively supported in org-mode. I would frequently already have typed notes
from my readings, and I could integrate the lecture notes with these. I would
render to PDF and print these out for further study away from the computer.

Part of the reason for this is that I found having access to the Internet and
my collection of computer games was distracting when I was trying to study.
Being able to print out the notes, share them with friends, study without
having to haul around a laptop, find power, or navigate with a keyboard in the
silent study floor of the library was important.

------
asicsp
looks nice, will try it out

For my usecase, I started from default pandoc+xelatex output and customized
step by step searching on stackoverflow/tex.stackexchange for things like
font, page size, link color, styling inline code, chapter breaks, bullet
styling, pdf properties, etc [1]

[1] [https://learnbyexample.github.io/tutorial/ebook-
generation/c...](https://learnbyexample.github.io/tutorial/ebook-
generation/customizing-pandoc/)

------
y4mi
looks good, but the licence is a strange pick for a template... as i
understand the wording, you'll have to add the licence even if you make a PDF.

> _Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without
> modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions are met:_

> _[...]_

> _Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright notice,_

------
amelius
Nice, but how well does it deal with corner cases, e.g. listings that run over
multiple pages, or lines that are too long?

~~~
tlamponi
It's all there, waiting at the tips of your fingers, just try it out?

~~~
krapht
Prediction: OP won't try it out because it's unlikely the template will solve
his issues and playing around with new things is generally a waste of time. So
if you (tlamponi) have some interest in promoting this template, then
answering the question would be helpful! Everyone reading this submission is
already aware that they could find things out by trying the template out, but
it is not as easy and straight-forward as you make it out to be.

~~~
tlamponi
> OP won't try it out because it's unlikely the template will solve his issues

His general issues in life? maybe not. But honestly, that's a bit of a big
thing to ask from a pandoc template. So OP asked for it, implying that he's
interested in such things, but generally has issues with long lines in such
templates. So interest is there, it may even correlate with the fact that he
has a setup with most of the tools needed installed.

> playing around with new things is generally a waste of time

What? I'm thankfully that a lot people do not think this way, else we'd be
still in the stone age.

> So if you (tlamponi) have some interest in promoting this template

no interest whatsoever, not related to it in anyway. But I have an interest
that people try easy things out, instead of speculating on negative or
positive possibilities of said things, which, in fact, is a waste of time.

> but it is not as easy and straight-forward as you make it out to be.

# package-manager install git pandoc

# cd $(mktemp -d)

# git clone [https://github.com/Wandmalfarbe/pandoc-latex-
template.git](https://github.com/Wandmalfarbe/pandoc-latex-template.git)

# cd pandoc-latex-template/examples

# echo "Example for waste of time: 'Prediction: OP won't try it out because
it's unlikely the template will solve his issues and playing around with new
things is generally a waste of time. So if you (tlamponi) have some interest
in promoting this template, then answering the question would be helpful!
Everyone reading this submission is already aware that they could find things
out by trying the template out, but it is not as easy and straight-forward as
you make it out to be.'" >> basic-example/basic-example.md

# sh build-examples.sh

# okular basic-example/basic-example.pdf

Ah yes, very very hard. Sorry for trying to convince someone to work out
answers they're interested in their self, such a useless thing to do in life.

Anyway, it seems that it _does_ cope well with long lines, be it in a common
text paragraph, but also in a code block, here it breaks those lines, intends
the overflowing one - together with the fact that there are line numbers
everything is clear and easy to read. Single thing, if I copy those broken up
code lines, they do not get copied as a single line, this is a bit of a bummer
to me, but may not be an issue for others..

------
_emacsomancer_
Tangentially (looking at the example), have people created Lorem Ipsum
generators for code?

------
mhd
I’ve been using this for internal work documents for quite a while, and I’ve
been very happy with the workflow, and the look of the docs has been well
received.

------
PaulHoule
Beautiful!

